
Microsoft Cognitive Toolkit is now generally available - now with Keras support - sonyakop
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/cognitive-toolkit/blog/2017/06/microsofts-high-performance-open-source-deep-learning-toolkit-now-generally-available/
======
justnikos
Finally, Keras support!

